# Wolf Eyes 200/220-lumen 9V, 300-lumen 12V, arriving late February



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 8, 2006)

Higher-output 9V and 12V lamp assemblies from Wolf Eyes will be available from Pacific Tactical Solutions around the fourth week of Feburary. The lamp assemblies will fit existing Wolf Eyes 9V tactical lights and 12V tactical and turbohead lights:

The $12.95 Raider D26 is a 9V lamp assmbly for Wolf Eyes' tactical-head (36mm) lights (9A/9AX/9H/9HX/9T/9TX). It's rated for 220 lumens with three 123A primary cells, 200 lumens with two 150A lithium-ion cells. The disparity suggests that it's an efficient lamp that causes little voltage sag when used with primaries. (The reverse is true when using the 2.5-amp Surefire P91).
The $13.95 D36 shares the D26's ratings but fits the 42mm-bezeled 9D/9DX (3x123A), the 45mm-bezeled 9M/9MX (3x123A, not listed at this site), and M90/M90X (4x123A).
The $10.95 M100 is a 9V lamp rated at 200 lumens, designed for the Wolf Eyes rechargeable M100 Rattlesnake 2.5-inch turbo.
The $10.95 M100X is a 12V lamp rated at 300 lumens on four 123A primary cells. Designed for the company's nonrechargeable M100X Rattlesnake 2.5-inch turbo, it is not intended to be powered by three lithium-ion cells, but that won't stop someone from trying to find a way to do so, provided a compatible body/head can be found.
These lamp assemblies are claimed to be 50 percent brighter than the models they replace. The focusable Wolf Eyes Eagle 3AX--which uses the same lamp as the D26 lamp assembly--was recently reviewed at Flashlight Reviews. 

This should be interesting.


----------



## zehnmm (Feb 8, 2006)

A big thanks to Paul_in_Maryland! I always look forward to what he has to say. This, indeed, is interesting. For now, we can look forward to some new developments over the next months. We have: new Pila flashlights --- GL4 advertised at up to 550 lumens; the Digilight choices, from 2x123 to 4x123; and now the Wolf-Eyes choices. All at pretty darn reasonable prices for a bunch of lumens. 

This not to mention whatever in Hades that Mag-Light will do; the L1P/L2P delight; and various others. 

It is good to be a flashaholic!

:thanks: 

Remember: He who would not, when he may, when he should, he shall have nay!


----------



## gl22man (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## innerlight (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the 12v 300 lumen lamp for the 45mm bezel for sale.
$15.00 shipped USPS CONUS


----------



## jts (Feb 28, 2006)

Innerlight: I know you said the 300 lumen 12V wolf eyes bulb was too wall of light for your tastes. how did you feel about the 9V 200/220 lumen version, the same? trying to decide between the WE 9V and the digilight 9v. 

thanks.


----------



## innerlight (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,
I didn't even light the 9V, I didn't have non rechargeable cells.
I can tell you that the reflector surface is the same as on the 12V, given that and the fact that I have had other W/E and PILA lamps, I assume that the beam is big time flood. I do not have a digilight 9V but I believe Paul has said that the throw is superior.

Hope that helps

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 28, 2006)

In mid March, I'll be posting a full, LONG review of the new Wolf Eyes 9A (36mm head) and 9D (42mm head). But I hate to keep a CPFer in agony, so I'll say this much: The new 9V lamps--both the D26 and the D36--have much tighter beams than before. The D26 is very G90-like--not quite as bright as the Digilight version but just as white as any G90 and broader, more useful for general purpose. The D36 is a bona fide thrower. Neither lamp assembly is a wall of light anymore, nor do their 3.7V brethren. I guess the 12V D36 is an exception.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 28, 2006)

innerlight said:


> I have the 12v 300 lumen lamp for the 45mm bezel for sale.
> $15.00 shipped USPS CONUS


Were you powering it with protected or unprotected R123A cells?


----------



## innerlight (Feb 28, 2006)

unprotected rcr123's
650mah powerizers


----------



## billvan (Feb 28, 2006)

Paul,

Forgive me if this has been answered but have you verified that the D26 will fit properly in a SF 9P?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jts (Feb 28, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> In mid March, I'll be posting a full, LONG review of the new Wolf Eyes 9A (36mm head) and 9D (42mm head). But I hate to keep a CPFer in agony, so I'll say this much: The new 9V lamps--both the D26 and the D36--have much tighter beams than before. The D26 is very G90-like--not quite as bright as the Digilight version but just as white as any G90 and broader, more useful for general purpose. The D36 is a bona fide thrower. Neither lamp assembly is a wall of light anymore, nor do their 3.7V brethren. I guess the 12V D36 is an exception.



thanks for the sneak peek. i've been very tempted by the new Wolf Eyes line, especially at the low CPF prices PTS has (thanks, Mike!), but it's hard to justify starting a collection of a new platform. in any event, i'll probably order the D26 to compare against the G90 i just ordered. i look forward to reading your review.


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm a little confused. The new D36 shares the same rating of the D26? That is 220 with 3 123s?

The website shows the M90X Rattlesnake at 300 lumens. Is it 300 lumens because of using 4 123s instead of 3 like the 9D and 9M series which it also fits??


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Mar 1, 2006)

Woops,,nevermind, I see my mistake.


----------



## tpnnv (Mar 1, 2006)

Many thanks to Mike @ PTS, my new Wolf eye 9V lamp is here. Mike offered it free for me to compare to GL3 & P91 lamps but I'd like to pay for it. Thanks again Mike. It's brighter than my old Pila GL3 lamp and about 80% as bright as P91 (estimate here). The advertised 50% increase in brightness & about 1 hr. run time are accurate. New lamp is alot whiter & a bit narrower than old GL3 lamp. You can use AW protected 17500's, or 18500's with out double clicking, & run time is about 60 min. I like this new lamp alot. Take care.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 1, 2006)

billvan said:


> Paul, Forgive me if this has been answered but have you verified that the D26 will fit properly in a SF 9P? Thanks, Bill


No; I don't own the Surefire adapter spring. I'm going by the reports by others (in the 3.7V thread and elsewhere) that a D26 work with that spring.

A D36 lamp assembly will fit inside a Digiolight/Cabella's range extender head! But it's not deep enough to make contact unless you use some narrow rings as spacers to take up the slack between the top of the reflector and the lens. I haven't done this. I thought I'd mention this in case someone wants to fashion a 3x168 body to use with the Digilight 12V D36.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 1, 2006)

NeedMoreLight said:


> I'm a little confused. The new D36 shares the same rating of the D26? That is 220 with 3 123s?


Yes; the 9V D26 and 9V D36 use the same lamp. Ditto for the 3.7V D26/D36. The number denotes the reflector diameter in millimeters.



> The website shows the M90X Rattlesnake at 300 lumens. Is it 300 lumens because of using 4 123s instead of 3 like the 9D and 9M series which it also fits??


Yes. It uses a 12V lamp instead of a 9V lamp. Pila confused the issue by using a 12V lamp in its original GL4 rechargeable, evidently to prevent accidental hot flashing.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 1, 2006)

tpnnv said:


> Many thanks to Mike @ PTS, my new Wolf eye 9V lamp is here. Mike offered it free for me to compare to GL3 & P91 lamps but I'd like to pay for it. Thanks again Mike. It's brighter than my old Pila GL3 lamp and about 80% as bright as P91 (estimate here). The advertised 50% increase in brightness & about 1 hr. run time are accurate. New lamp is alot whiter & a bit narrower than old GL3 lamp. You can use AW protected 17500's, or 18500's with out double clicking, & run time is about 60 min. I like this new lamp alot. Take care.


Here's how my findings correlate with yours:

_It's brighter than my old Pila GL3 lamp_--Yes, much more total output.
_and about 80% as bright as P91 (estimate here)_--in total output, that's probably about right.
_The advertised 50% increase in brightness [is] accurate--_agreed. When my bullseye targets arrive, I'll be shooting beamshots for the old and new D36. (I don't have an old 9V D26.)
_New lamp is alot whiter & a bit narrower than old GL3 lamp_--Equal to G&P and RICO in whiteness and roundness. No longer a flood; more like a G&P G90 with a beam that's perhaps 25 percent wider and 20% less intense in throw.
_You can use AW protected 17500's, or 18500's with out double clicking_--I haven't tried.
_run time is about 60 min._--I haven't tried. I'll be testing runtime with Wolf Eyes 150A cells and AW protected 18500 cells.
_I like this new lamp alot_.--Me, too. The new 9V D26 is probably as good as it gets right now for a 9V lamp of general-purpose beamwidth. However, I prefer the RICO Alpha 9 for efflcient flood, the Surefire P91 for a no-compromise flood, and the Wolf Eyes 9V D36 for pure throw.


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Mar 1, 2006)

Great, I see a D26 and a D36 in my future.  

The old 130 and 195 has to go.
Another question, does the 26 and 36 give different run times from the old lamps? 
I need them in a 9AX-11 and a M90X.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 2, 2006)

i just found this on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/9V-Xenon-Bulb-f...773416942QQcategoryZ16037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is that a D26? then?....

From what I have read so far- sounds like the digilight DRB-9VHP (improved G90) is probably still a better lamp in many respects.... So- brightness of the wolf-eyes "200/220lumen-9V" is "similar" to the "G90s"-"175lumen?


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Mar 2, 2006)

Just ordered the lamps....... now the long wait....:sleepy:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 2, 2006)

NeedMoreLight said:


> Another question, [do] the 26 and 36 give different run times from the old lamps?


Yes, 60 minutes vs. 50 from a set of 150A cells.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 2, 2006)

mdocod said:


> i just found this on ebay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/9V-Xenon-Bulb-fits-SureFire-9P-D3-Wolf-Eyes-and-Pila_W0QQitemZ8773416942QQcategoryZ16037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> is that a D26? then?....


Yes.



mdocod said:


> From what I have read so far- sounds like the digilight DRB-9VHP (improved G90) is probably still a better lamp in many respects.... So- brightness of the wolf-eyes "200/220lumen-9V" is "similar" to the "G90s"-"175lumen?


The Digilight will outthrow the new D26, but I'm confident that the D26 delivers more lumens because of its wider beam. I can't wait to test the D36 against the Digilight in miniturbo form. I've ordered some Army bullseye targets and will be taking and posting beam shots this month.


----------



## oilp8ntr (Mar 2, 2006)

Paul,

Brand new to the forum and quickly becoming addicted. Any idea how the Eagle 3A with the D26 bulb would compare to 9d with the D36 for throw? The lamps are rated the same and the head diameters appear to be the same. Will they perform the same?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 3, 2006)

oilp8ntr said:


> Paul,
> 
> Brand new to the forum and quickly becoming addicted. Any idea how the Eagle 3A with the D26 bulb would compare to 9d with the D36 for throw? The lamps are rated the same and the head diameters appear to be the same. Will they perform the same?


The Eagle 3A that was rated by Flashlight Reviews was the older version that used a 130-lumen lamp. The latest shipment uses the 200/220-lumen lamp found in the D26 and D36 lamp assemblies. So the new 3A should throw considerably farther than the one that was tested. Whether its throw will equal or surpass the 9D's depends on how Wolf Eyes designed the reflector. 

I suggest that you ask Mike Seward at Pacific Tactical Solutions to compare the two and report his informal assessmemt in this thread.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of the 3A bulb??? I'm wondering if it's a bi-pin bulb

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## oilp8ntr (Mar 3, 2006)

> The Eagle 3A that was rated by Flashlight Reviews was the older version that used a 130-lumen lamp. The latest shipment uses the 200/220-lumen lamp found in the D26 and D36 lamp assemblies. So the new 3A should throw considerably farther than the one that was tested. Whether its throw will equal or surpass the 9D's depends on how Wolf Eyes designed the reflector.
> 
> I suggest that you ask Mike Seward at Pacific Tactical Solutions to compare the two and report his informal assessmemt in this thread.


 For what it’s worth, I spoke to Mike at PTS briefly today. He indicated, in an informal side-by-side comparison, that the Eagle 3A and the 9D both performed similarly, although he felt that the hot spot from the 9D was a little tighter. He was quick to chalk this up to slight variances from light to light. Also, the reflector in the Eagle appeared slightly larger to him than the 9D. The only other difference he noted was that the reflector in the 9D was completely textured whereas the reflector in the Eagle had a smooth are ¼ inch wide directly surrounding the lamp.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 7, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the 3A bulb??? I'm wondering if it's a bi-pin bulb


Ta-daaaa! All the Wolf Eyes lamps that are currently offered are pictured here. I'm going to start a new thread about the photos, so please go there to reply.


----------

